# NVIDIA Geforce 257.15 Beta



## lordberti (24. Mai 2010)

NVIDIA veröffentlicht Geforce Treiber 257.15 Beta.

*Nvidia News Beitrag:*

Introducing the Release 256 Family of Drivers 


*Unterstütze Grafikkarten:*

GeForce 6, 7, 8, 9, 100, 200, 300, 400 Serie _(+ GTX 465), _ION, Quadro, Tesla und Notebooks Chips der jeweiligen genannten Serie.


*Features:*
- Nvidia Control Panel Updates
- OpenGL 4.0 für Geforce 400 Serie
- Cuda 3.1 Toolkit Unterstützung
- Nvidia PhysX System Software v9.10.0222
- Nvidia HD Audio Treiber 1.0.9.1


*Deutsch (Desktop):*

Geforce 257.15 Beta Win 7 / Vista 32 Bit

Geforce 257.15 Beta Win 7 / Vista 64 Bit

*Englisch (Desktop):*

Geforce 257.15 Beta Win 7 / Vista 32 Bit

Geforce 257.15 Beta Win 7 / Vista 64 Bit


*Deutsch (Notebook):*

Verde 257.15 Beta Win7 / Vista 32bit

Verde 257.15 Beta Win7 / Vista 64bit

*US (Notebook):*

Verde 257.15 Beta Win7 / Vista 32Bit

Verde 257.15 Beta Win7 / Vista 64Bit


*Release Notes:*
257.15 Beta Release Notes


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Mai 2010)

Den saug ich mir dann gleich mal.  Allerdings frag ich mich, ob der auch wirklich für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht ist und nicht erstmal nur zu internen Tests verwendet werden soll.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Mai 2010)

ich mach mal schnell ein vantage vergleich zum meinem aktuellen treiber. 197.45.

der triber soll vorallem den gtx 4xx einen netten schub geben.(dx 11 games)


mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der_Kief (24. Mai 2010)

Sodele,

einen Performancezuwachs bei Metro 2033 kann ich nicht bestätigen 

1680x1050
Quali Sehr Hoch
DX11
MSAA 4x
AF 16x
Erweit. Tiefenschärfe AN
Tesselation AN

197.75 (WHQL) ->  Min: 12 Max: 35 Avg: 25,2
257.15 (Beta)   -> Min: 11 Max: 30 Avg: 22,4

Weitere Benches hab ich noch nicht gemacht. 
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, das die Ladezeit mit DX11 bei BFBC2  endlich gefixt wurde 

der_Kief


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Mai 2010)

bei mir gibt auch kein performance gewinn. weniger punkte in vantage als mit 197.45

197.45 : 6812
257.15: 6789

ich werd später nochmal einen run machen. vielleicht war es einfach ein schlechter^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Mai 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> bei mir gibt auch kein performance gewinn. weniger punkte in vantage als mit 197.45
> 
> 197.45 : 6812
> 257.15: 6789
> ...



Man sollte ohnehin wenigstens 3 durchläufe machen.  Die 23 Punkte sind weniger als 1% Differenz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2010)

Wird eigentlich irgendwo erklärt, wieso Nvidia die Treiberbezeichnung ändert?


----------



## lordberti (24. Mai 2010)

*Geforce 257.15 Beta ist nun Offiziell*

US-Nvidia Seiten:

Nvidia 257.15 Beta Win 7 / Vista 64 Bit

Nvidia 257.15 Beta Win 7 / Vista 32 Bit


----------



## NoLimit (24. Mai 2010)

2000 Punkte in 3DMark Vantage mehr mit den selben Settings bei GTX480SLi 
Ist schon ne Hausnummer.Bin ich nicht der einzigste dem es so geht.(EVGA Forum)

Habe mein Lieblingsgame getestet CoH OF DX10 1920x1080  *MIN* FPS Steigerung 25FPS auf 54FPS und *AVG* FPS von 165FPS auf 206 FPS Steigerung  !!!!!!!!!
(206 habe ich vorher mit 1680x1050  OC 725Mhz und 1950RAM geschafft)
BBC2 +25FPS AVG


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Mai 2010)

bei mir wieder 2 schlechtere läufe las mit dem 197.45.

scheint so als würde nur die GTx 4xx serie profitieren.


----------



## mapel110 (24. Mai 2010)

nHancer 2.5.9 rennt weiterhin fehlerfrei. 

PhysX-Indicator ist aus dem nvidia-CP verschwunden. Schade.
/edit
nicht richtig im CP geguckt, ist doch noch da.


----------



## lordberti (24. Mai 2010)

*Nvidia veröffentlicht nun auch 257.15 Beta Notebook Treiber.*

Nvidia Verde Notebook 257.15 Beta Win7 / Vista 32Bit

Nvidia Verde Notebook 257.15 Beta Win7 / Vista 64Bit


*Direkt (Notebook) Downloads Links:*

Verde 257.15 Beta Win7 / Vista 32bit International 

Verde 257.15 Beta Win7 / Vista 64bit International


----------



## Yanzco (24. Mai 2010)

Endlich erst jetzt kann man die Gtx400 serie richtig bewerten
Ich habe bei meinen Sli System einen enormes +++++++++++ an Performance in Metro bekommen


----------



## boss3D (24. Mai 2010)

Auf der deutschen nVidia Site scheint der 257.15er bereits auf, wenn man dann aber auf den Download-Link klickt, kommt _Seite nicht gefunden_ ... 

Hoffentlich fixen die das bald.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dr.Bishop (24. Mai 2010)

Leistungszuwachs auch bei BadCompany2, sogar richtig enorm
Was mich nur mal interessieren würde...wann kommt nun endlich die Multi-Display unterstützung...


----------



## lordberti (24. Mai 2010)

Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Was mich nur mal interessieren würde...wann kommt nun endlich diMulti-Display unterstützung ...


 
Normales 2D Multi-Display unterstützung müsste eigentlich schon vorhanden sein. 

3D Multi-Display unterstützung kommt erst ende Juni.
So gab es Nvidia bekannt.

The NVIDIA Blog - 3D Vision Surround Driver Launch Timeline


----------



## lordberti (24. Mai 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Auf der deutschen nVidia Site scheint der 257.15er bereits auf, wenn man dann aber auf den Download-Link klickt, kommt _Seite nicht gefunden_ ...
> 
> Hoffentlich fixen die das bald.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Treiber jetzt auch auf der Deutschen Nvidia Seite verfügbar. 
Nur die Treiber erklärung fehlt noch.


----------



## RAG1989 (24. Mai 2010)

Meine GTX470 schafft jetzt gute 20% mehr FPS

Also ich wünsch mir jetzt mal ein paar Benchmarks der PCGH


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (24. Mai 2010)

Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Was mich nur mal interessieren würde...wann kommt nun endlich die Multi-Display unterstützung...



Würde mich speziell für die GTX2xx Karten interessieren. Dann weiss ich, ob sich es lohnt, noch eine GTX260 zu kaufen oder noch zu warten.

EDIT: So wie es aussieht erst Ende Juni.


> *What’s Next for Release 256?*
> *3D Vision Surround *– Like you, we really wanted  support for NVIDIA 3D Vision Surround in this first release, however,  our software team is currently making some final improvements to the  driver. As Tom mentioned here, *Surround will be ready in the second  release that is targeted for the end of June*.  We look forward to  introducing 3D Vision Surround to you next month!



Oder meinen die wirklich NUR _3D_ Vision Surround und Nvidia Surround geht jetzt schon?!


----------



## der_Kief (24. Mai 2010)

Dr.Bishop schrieb:


> Leistungszuwachs auch bei BadCompany2, sogar richtig enorm



Kann ich leider so nicht bestätigen. Hab sogar das Gefühl es läuft minimal schlechter (reden wir hier vom MP Part?). Hab immernoch FPS Drops bis unter 30 FPS und die GPU Last ist nach wie vor bei ca. 60% (kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an der CPU liegt da die Kerne max 80% bei 3,33GHZ ausgelastet sind)
Das einzigst Positive bei BFBC2 ist für mich das die Ladezeiten unter DX11 jetzt normal sind. Jetzt kann ich eigentlich nurnoch auf den BFBC2 Patch hoffen.

der_Kief


----------



## lordberti (24. Mai 2010)

*Nvidia veröffentlicht News Beitrag mit Infos + Grafiken zum 257.15 Treiber.*

The NVIDIA Blog - Introducing the Release 256 Family of Drivers


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2010)

lordberti schrieb:


> Treiber jetzt auch auf der Deutschen Nvidia Seite verfügbar.


Hm, bei mir kommt immer noch "Seiter nicht gefunden" wenn ich hier 9600M GT und Vista x64 auswähle ...

Naja, zur Zeit zocke ich eh nur Stronghold Crusader und da wird es wohl keine allzu großen FPS-Sprünge geben. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## lordberti (25. Mai 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir kommt immer noch "Seiter nicht gefunden" wenn ich hier 9600M GT und Vista x64 auswähle ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Bei mir gehts.
Wer weiss vieleicht ist auch die Seite überlastet.


----------



## chiller93 (25. Mai 2010)

Nein ich glaube eher, dass der Downloadlink jz gefixt wurde  Geht jz nämlich


----------



## boss3D (25. Mai 2010)

chiller93 schrieb:


> Nein ich glaube eher, dass der Downloadlink jz gefixt wurde  Geht jz nämlich


Ja, bin auch gerade am Saugen. Mal sehen, wie sehr meine 9600M GT zulegt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Portvv (25. Mai 2010)

kann jemand mal ein paar benches mit dem neuen treiber machen mit ner 470/480, in aktuellen Games wie z.b Metro oder BFBC2, bin gerad im urlaub und kann nicht benchen


----------



## lordberti (26. Mai 2010)

*Nvidia bringt Tool für Transparenz-AA (TRAA) raus.*

Bei dem GeForce GTX 400 Treiber Release gab es ein Bug der Transparenz-Antialiasing-Implementierung auf Vollbild ermöglichte.

Der Bug wurde bei dem 256 Release Treiber behoben und bietet nun Transparenz-Antialiasing (TRAA) mit bis zu 25% Performance-Verbesserungen mit aktivierten TRAA.
Da jedoch einige wirklich den Vollbild-Supersampling gefiel, hat Nvidia ein Tool für Anwender erstellt, das 2x, 4x und 8x Full-Screen-Supersampling ermöglicht.

In the launch drivers for GeForce GTX 400 series GPUs, there was a bug in the Transparency Antialiasing implementation that enabled full-screen supersampling. Is there any way to still get full-screen supersampling in Release 256?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Mai 2010)

Schön, das SLi-Menü wurde auch überarbeitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Wolff1975 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe seit kurzem den Betatreiber 257.15 auf meinem System und musste  beim Spielen der Starcraft 2 Beta folgendes feststellen:
Die GTX 480 überhitzte, (über 109C danach habe ich sofort abgebrochen)  und die Lüftersteuerung setzte aus, oder war nicht unter vollem  Betrieb... oder sie bläst wie ein Turbo...
Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar !

Bei Metro 2033 habe ich nicht dieses Problem...

Kann es sein, dass diese Betatreiber Probleme bereitet wie seinerzeit  der 196.75 ?
Haben andere auch dieses Phänomen beobachten können ?
Ich lass jetzt erst mal die Finger von Starcraft 2 meinen zwei 480 GTX  sind mir zu wertvoll.
Ich überlege sogar, ob ich meine Vorbestellung cancel, weil  Blizzardspiele ja nur diesen Ärger bereiten...


----------



## Holdrio (31. Mai 2010)

LöL schon wieder bei Starcraft2 ?? 
Öh pardon, nicht lustig natürlich wenns einem selber passiert, diesen Starbugmurks sollte man vorsichtshalber wirklich nur noch mit Wakü pder passiv gekühlten Karten spielen.


----------

